# Interested in club



## Z90a (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey guys first of thanks for taking the time to read this. 

My name is josh and I'm 18 Iv just set up my first planted tank. Im interested in being a member of this club. Is there any way I can attend a meeting as a guest and then decide? I am on tight scheduling due to playing varsity football. But I can definitly make room for a meeting. 

Thanks again for your time plz leave comments and such thank you. 
- josh-


----------



## Akulakat (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome Josh,

I'm pretty new as well (July). we had a meeting this past weekend and you will find you will learn alot from the people here. Everyone is great! What size tank did you set up? Any questions, someone will gladly respond.....sometimes faster than you can read them.


----------



## Z90a (Oct 25, 2011)

I have a 20 tall. I'm using just black gravel as of now. May convert to dirt later. I'm running a single bulb 5500k full spectrum daylight lamp. Iv got 3 ottos and two Bolivian rams and a gold mystery snail. 

As far as questions i have non right now. But there bound to pop up. I have several plants kind of experimenting with them. 
Java fern
Whisteria
Red water Lilly
Banana plant
Apothogenton 
Amazon swords
I think melon swords not sure
Some grass like stuff
Onion plants
Kyoto grass
Anubias nano


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

yes guest are always welcome... to attend a meeting or two before deciding. it's well worth it. since it's past june membership is only 10.00 and will easly make that back with the plants we trade, and the stuff that is raffle off. are meeting was at dna yesterday, and they where so nice they donated 4- $25.00 gift cards, a piece of driftwood, and a bag of shrimp substrate.... this club is great, always willing to answer questions, or a phone call/text at 1am i need this or that it's an emergency or I just noticed this happening what do i do...

foot ball, what school do you play for? 

oh and I noticed your list. kyoto grass is not a true aquatic plant and sooner or later will rot in your tank.


----------



## Z90a (Oct 25, 2011)

Ya I saw it was simi aquatic. But didnt know what it ment really. But that's good info. I'll put it in a plant pot and grow it. Just so not to completely wast money. 

I play for guyer high school. In Denton tx.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

you're welcome. guyer never heard of it. I had a cousin play varistiy, in high school and now plays for SMU.


----------



## Z90a (Oct 25, 2011)

That's cool. Well I'm looking forward to joining the next meeting. It should be a lot of fun


----------

